# Is this fast for agility?



## CiElBie (Mar 5, 2016)

Im really curious to whether the average agility person would consider 5.28m/s (5.77yps) to be fast for a Jumping class, medium/20" (41.5cm/16.33 inch high dog)

This isn't for my dog, I just know of a dog that reaches this speed, and was curious if this was considered fast, or whether its pretty average, or even slow?


----------

